# Saltdogg under tailgate not flowing



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I have a very nice under the tailgate spreader on my new dump truck. Each storm I have to get out of my cab and poke the damn piles that pile up on those stainless steel grates above my auger. Some guys are mounting vibratory to the spreader itself but just not sure if I should remove those grates but salt may just pour out when not in use or add a 80 or 40 vibration under the spreader or in the dump but can't see the dump working to keep the salt flowing


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

@snowplowking not sure if this helps >
92440 ssa saltdogg clog up | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)

Salt Flow Help on Receiver Mount Spreaders | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)

Using employees truck? | Page 2 | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> @snowplowking not sure if this helps >
> 92440 ssa saltdogg clog up | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)
> 
> Salt Flow Help on Receiver Mount Spreaders | The largest community for snow plowing and ice management professionals. Find discussions on weather, plowing equipment and tips for growing your business. (plowsite.com)
> ...


Not that much but thx anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grates?

Got a pic?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Try removing the grates, the township has them, no grates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Try removing the grates, the township has them, no grates.


I've never seen grates on an under tailgate spreader.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Me neither. Let’s see a pic. I don’t think he has an under tailgate spreader.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

X3


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

He said dump truck and its hard to mistake a V box for an under tailgate. My spreader has a flat piece overtop of the outlet that drops to the spinner. This keeps large amounts from just dropping out when the spreader is loaded but not in use. Doesn't affect anything over a long night though.

If you've got lots of clumps it could be a salt storage issue more than anything. But if you have grates overtop of the spreader you really need to get rid of them. One of the big pluses to a undertailgate is the ability to drop the bottom to clear any clogged bricks or debris. Grates aren't really needed.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You shouldnt


rizzoa13 said:


> ....is the ability to drop the bottom to clear any clogged bricks or debris. Grates aren't really needed.


What the heck are you spreading with that thing...?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Bricks or debris LOL

Our salts at the same yard as all the landscaping supplies for the bosses business. I’ve been known to have to sledgehammer out a few retaining wall blocks from the spreaders...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> He said dump truck and its hard to mistake a V box for an under tailgate. My spreader has a flat piece overtop of the outlet that drops to the spinner. This keeps large amounts from just dropping out when the spreader is loaded but not in use. Doesn't affect anything over a long night though.
> 
> If you've got lots of clumps it could be a salt storage issue more than anything. But if you have grates overtop of the spreader you really need to get rid of them. One of the big pluses to a undertailgate is the ability to drop the bottom to clear any clogged bricks or debris. Grates aren't really needed.


Could be a tailgate replacement spreader. Similar to an under tailgate but not the same thing.

No idea if those have grates.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a Buyers under the tailgate spreader on a F450 and it has a grate on it. It's about 1'x8' with openings about the same as any Vbox spreader. I took mine off and tightened my chains on the tailgate a little to help keep large chunks of salt from getting into the auger. It's been working good sofar.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

There is 3 of those the salt is blocking view but the salt just hangs on them and this causes the salt to stop it from free flowing


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> You shouldnt
> 
> What the heck are you spreading with that thing...?


Untreated rock salt maybe sometimes damp but nevertheless it works except for these grates


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Could be a tailgate replacement spreader. Similar to an under tailgate but not the same thing.
> 
> No idea if those have grates.


No not replacement just saltdogg paid 5k for it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can't quite make it out.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> He said dump truck and its hard to mistake a V box for an under tailgate. My spreader has a flat piece overtop of the outlet that drops to the spinner. This keeps large amounts from just dropping out when the spreader is loaded but not in use. Doesn't affect anything over a long night though.
> 
> If you've got lots of clumps it could be a salt storage issue more than anything. But if you have grates overtop of the spreader you really need to get rid of them. One of the big pluses to a undertailgate is the ability to drop the bottom to clear any clogged bricks or debris. Grates aren't really needed.


They are flat ss pieces three of them and it only allows


Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't quite make it out.


Until I clean out all the salt it's simply a three piece of SS that are flat that only allows salt to go through around them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All mu UTG spreaders had just 1, over the spinner opening.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they are just baffles to lesson the load on the auger although they could double as structure. If one is over the hole for product to drop it should be left so it doesnt flow when the auger is off.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I just called our townships supplier he blew up the parts in my spreader said it was called discharge screens, his mechanic said most guys pop em out but at your own risk he finds that this auger would likely crush any size chunk of salt and keep going and I agree. There are cotter pins on them so I'm going to pop them out and maybe build a charcoal BBQ style grate to put over it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> All mu UTG spreaders had just 1, over the spinner opening.


Damnit...


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah that what I think, I may keep one on over the top opening but if I use all the salt in the spreader nothing is going to fall out anyway


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> Damnit...


This has one large one and 2 small ones solid flat SS with cotter pins holding them in place


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowplowking said:


> This has one large one and 2 small ones solid flat SS with cotter pins holding them in place


That's just stupid. Leave the one over the spinner.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Not to mention me getting out of my truck 10 times through the night makes no sense


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

After all there was 2 not 3. These were very large I removed both of them. I then cut one on left about a 3rd of its size. Was going to put it in but decided to try it this coming Morning with out any of them I'll keep you posted. Thinking about a slide in temporary pieces of tin to put inside under the auger for when not in use yo keep any salt from spill onto the road any ideas welcome thx


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Nasty looking salt


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

@Luther agreed, between the rust and something tells me that they treated it with something, and its obviously damp I dont like it either however, it works


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a 1875 snowex tailgate salter, it was supposed to do sand too but it had the same problem. Sand would hang up on the baffle, and if I removed the baffle salt would free flow out. 
My fix was to cut the baffle in half and bolt the pieces together with a stainless hinge. Fold it up to use sand and down to use salt...
It worked great. HTH


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mr.Markus said:


> I had a 1875 snowex tailgate salter, it was supposed to do sand too but it had the same problem. Sand would hang up on the baffle, and if I removed the baffle salt would free flow out.
> I my fix was to cut the baffle in half and bolt the pieces together with a stainless hinge. Fold it up to use sand and down to use salt...
> It worked great. HTH


Had that same problem with the 1575, however was not clever enough to come up with a fix like that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Had that same problem with the 1575, however was not clever enough to come up with a fix like that.


Thats what PS is for....to flatten the curve between clever and clevererer...!


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> I had a 1875 snowex tailgate salter, it was supposed to do sand too but it had the same problem. Sand would hang up on the baffle, and if I removed the baffle salt would free flow out.
> My fix was to cut the baffle in half and bolt the pieces together with a stainless hinge. Fold it up to use sand and down to use salt...
> It worked great. HTH


YES! I did the same thing except for the hinges, can't wait to use it, the screen serves no useful purpose imo, I used angle grinder cut a third of it and I will put it in but I want to try it without anything first if no good I'll insert the third portion above the auger and hole for the spinner I'm certain that this will work 100 time's better


----------

